

Boundless Settles Lawsuit With Traditional Publishers - aaronwhite
http://blog.boundless.com/2013/12/marching-forward-boundless-settles-lawsuit-traditional-publishers-continues-change-education/

======
kevinleahy
For some context - the growth in the blog post is impressive:
[http://blog.boundless.com/2013/12/marching-forward-
boundless...](http://blog.boundless.com/2013/12/marching-forward-boundless-
settles-lawsuit-traditional-publishers-continues-change-education/)

